

The NFL's extravagant demands for Super Bowl host cities - sharkweek
http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2014/6/8/5790704/nfl-super-bowl-demands-host-cities-minneapolis

======
mathattack
This seems completely par for the course. An organization wants to maximize
the revenue. There are many cities competing for the honor of hosting a Super
Bowl. Why leave money on the table? The list of demands pales in comparison to
even the low end estimate of $60-90 million in economic value.

Unless the issue is that the NFL is a non-profit?

